
 Performance comparison: Rails 1.2.6 vs 2.0.2 - nickb
http://izumi.plan99.net/blog/index.php/2008/03/18/performance-comparison-rails-126-vs-202/
======
technoguyrob
Summary: Rails 2 is 30-50% faster. Rails 1.2 spends lots of time in session
store, so turn it off for max speed (when not using Rails 2).

On a side note, what's up with the uhh...header image on the blog?

------
azsromej
I swear I was searching for a post on this topic just last night.

nickb is a powerful discovery engine.

------
Glimjaur
[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/3/18/comparing-
rails-2-0-...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/3/18/comparing-
rails-2-0-to-1-2-for-speed)

"Hongli Lai has compared a dummy scaffold application from Rails 1.2 to Rails
2.0 and found the latter to be 30-50% faster. That’s great to see.

But what I think is even more interesting is the progress we’ve been making on
performance optimizations for more substantial applications. Rails 2.0 made a
lot of progress for applications with lots of assets and for ones with big
routes.rb files. The forthcoming Rails 2.1 will move things forward even
further."

